# apache22 + php5 without /usr/ports



## alexus (Jan 26, 2012)

is there a way to make apache talk to php without ports? is there a package that would give me that option?


```
wx3# pkg_info 
apache-2.2.21       Version 2.2.x of Apache web server with prefork MPM.
apr-ipv6-devrandom-gdbm-db42-1.4.5.1.3.12_1 Apache Portability Library
db42-4.2.52_5       The Berkeley DB package, revision 4.2
expat-2.0.1_2       XML 1.0 parser written in C
fontconfig-2.8.0_1,1 An XML-based font configuration API for X Windows
freetype2-2.4.7     A free and portable TrueType font rendering engine
gd-2.0.35_7,1       A graphics library for fast creation of images
gdbm-1.9.1          The GNU database manager
gettext-0.18.1.1    GNU gettext package
jpeg-8_3            IJG's jpeg compression utilities
libevent-1.4.14b_2  Provides an API to execute callback functions on certain ev
libiconv-1.13.1_1   A character set conversion library
libxml2-2.7.8_1     XML parser library for GNOME
memcached-1.4.10    High-performance distributed memory object cache system
mrtg-2.17.1_1,1     The multi-router traffic grapher
neon29-0.29.6_4     An HTTP and WebDAV client library for Unix systems
p5-SNMP_Session-1.13 A perl5 module providing rudimentary access to SNMPv1 and v
pcre-8.20           Perl Compatible Regular Expressions library
pecl-APC-3.1.9_1    Alternative PHP Cache
perl-5.12.4_3       Practical Extraction and Report Language
php5-5.3.8          PHP Scripting Language
php5-zlib-5.3.8     The zlib shared extension for php
pkg-config-0.25_1   A utility to retrieve information about installed libraries
png-1.4.8           Library for manipulating PNG images
proftpd-1.3.3g      Highly configurable ftp daemon
py27-Babel-0.9.6    A collection of tools for internationalizing Python applica
py27-Genshi-0.6     Python toolkit for stream-based generation of output for th
py27-docutils-0.8.1 Python Documentation Utilities
py27-pygments-1.4   A syntax highlighter written in Python
py27-pytz-2011n     World Timezone Definitions for Python
py27-setuptools-0.6c11_1 Download, build, install, upgrade, and uninstall Python pac
py27-sqlite3-2.7.2_1 Standard Python binding to the SQLite3 library
py27-subversion-1.7.2 Python bindings for version control system
python27-2.7.2_3    An interpreted object-oriented programming language
silvercity-0.9.7    A lexing package for over 20 programming and markup languag
sqlite3-3.7.9       An SQL database engine in a C library
subversion-1.7.2    Version control system
trac-0.12.2_2       An enhanced wiki and issue tracking system for software pro
trac-iniadmin-0.2.3915_2 Edit all trac.ini option via the WebAdminPlugin
wx3#
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 26, 2012)

No, you can only use a PHP-capable Apache using the port option.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Jan 29, 2012)

The default PHP packages comes with FastCGI, which can be used by Apache. Many people would even argue that this is the best way to run PHP.

If you want mod_php loaded in Apache, you'll have to use ports to recompile. If you don't want to fetch the entire ports tree, you can checkout ports-base (Using csup(1)) and then selectively checkout ports you want to compile using CVS.


----------

